# Congrats to filthy



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

Well he has a beautiful new Lil filthy . Baylee Ann jones 7 lbs 1 oz. Congrats buddy glad she don't look like you


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

There's a lot to be said in that pic but, I'll just leave it at CONGRATS FILTHY! :bigok:


----------



## Josh82 (Jun 18, 2012)

Congrats man


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

After further review of the pic. It kinda looks like he was taken a pic of the nurses boobies !!!! Lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Exactly. lol


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Good deal Justin


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

What happened to the pic man...congrats filthy



-Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk-


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks everyone. 

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

CONGRATS FILTHY!


----------



## brute69 (Mar 7, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

Congrats man!




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## DirtyBrutes (Oct 12, 2011)

Congrats man!!!!!!!


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

hey filth, why not pic? and congrats man, spoil her right!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^ walker posted one originally, but I removed it. Sry, just personal reasons.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

congratulations man.....


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

Congratulations man


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Congrats to the whole Filthy family

:WAYV:


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

filthyredneck said:


> ^ walker posted one originally, but I removed it. Sry, just personal reasons.
> 
> "Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


i understand now bro ....keep your family safe and hope all is well :bigok:


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Congrats man!!


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

congrats man ,keepthem healthy an safe


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks everybody. We're still stuck in the hospital, no hope of going home till sunday....thank god I have a smart phone and internet lol, otherwise i'd go crazy.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

And a battery charger !!!!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^got 2 of those

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## tmfisher57 (Aug 8, 2011)

Congrats Filthy!!!! Take care.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Congrats for the new addition. Sending y'all wishes of good health and long life together. You're gonna need some pink fenders for that gade in the near future.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^nah, I know where theres a pink outlander I can probably get the "buddy discount" on lol.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## bruteguy750 (Oct 25, 2012)

Congrats. I can still remember my little boy laying in the incubator when he was born. It's a wonderful feeling.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Congrats Justin I know she gotta be a lil trooper....


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Congrats Justin! 


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Congrats!! Enjoy it bro! Mine is 2 already! Time flies!


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

Enjoy them while they are young i have a 17 yr old girl and a 12yr old boy...they makin me old



-Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk-


----------



## joshwyle (Jul 25, 2011)

congrats


----------

